# Need Flywheels!



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

I am in desparate need of flywheels for 5 cyl cars going from slushbox to manual. One is for a 2.14 turbo going into a Vanagon Sychro, CIS E III, so I need the one with the pins for the timing and speed sensors. The other is for my 5k turbo-diesel which has been parked for so long because I just plain hate automatics, so I will throw a 5 speed in there and drive it some more (this is one of my favourite cars of all time - and I have had many hundreds).
Any suggestions or sources - or of course actual parts - would be most welcome.
Pat


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Need Flywheels! (Pat Dolan)*

It says you're in "Martinsville, SK" - That isn't South Korea, is it?
Provided you're in the continent we're in, I think the best place for you to go would be a junkyard with a locator service. Can't image it'd be too difficult to find, but I can't say for sure. Already tried that?
http://www.force5auto.com/index.html - Good guy, Audi Recycler.

...And you can always try Audifans for parts/cars/and their wanted section. http://www.audifans.com/marketplace/search.php


----------



## yawdi (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Need Flywheels! (Twistedaudi)*

Saskatchewan


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Need Flywheels! (yawdi)*

i can also get you an aluminum flywheel if you'd like, they work really well and make the car a little nicer to drive along with a bit quicker throttle responce for heal-toe downshifting. IM if you're interested.


----------

